# Can I Get Sum Opinons On My Boy!



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Mucking around??? Looks like he just came from a groomers!!! He's so handsome it borders on beautiful!!! (don't want him to think I'm sissyfying him with the word gorgeous or beautiful)


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I will sissyfy him...lol  HE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey, dogs can't read anyway! He is a gorgeous boy! How old is he?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... he sure is beautiful... look at all that gorgeous fur!!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

He sure is a handsome boy!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for all the great comments! hes heads growing by the minute! hes just gone 18 months!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is one great looking boy! He does look all shined and trimmed from the groomers


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

He's a handsome boy, great looking coat!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

He is gorgeous, has he been groomed recently? Whoever did it has trimmed him beautifully. Definitely worth considering showing if you don't already.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome pic! Very handsome dog! Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love his face. It looks very kindly and friendly! And his color is awsome.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

He looks awesome...(that's not sissified, right?)


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

hes never been to the groomers just stick him in the shower with bit of tea tree oil shampoo and leave him out to dry. As for trimming i only give him a trim every now and again when he looks a bit scragley! thanks for all the comments great to see everyones opinions unfortunatyly we cant show him as he had a retained testicle which we had removed!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, he's beautiful!!! When I first started reading your post and I saw that you were "mucking about" I was thinking of MUD...since that's what I've been dealing with these past few days. I'm glad to see a picture of a beautiful, non-muddy golden : . Where are you located?


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

hi he has been really muddy this last few weeks  looking more like a brown lab than a GR lol we are in newquay uk.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

He is a beautiful Golden...love his expression...Post lots more pix...he's a looker!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll take two please!!! He is a stunning boy!!!!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a gorgeous boy. I love his coat, beautiful.


----------



## SolidGoldens (Feb 27, 2007)

I love his coloring and pigment.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous dog,love his color.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He is a lovely BIG boy!


----------



## kerrygolden (Mar 23, 2007)

he is very handsome what breed lines is he from he is very like one of my boys


----------

